# I have a problem with this



## SARGE7402

White SC officer charged with murder in shooting death of black man | Fox News

1. He's a 5 year veteran
2. that means he passed a police academy
3. Where he had at least 40 hours of firearms training
4. where he had training on the use of force
5. where he had training in SC criminal Law
6. He also probably qualified with his service weapon at least three more times

Here in VA part of that requal is training on use of force.

My problem is where did he get the Idea that he could shoot a fleeing criminal that isn't posing a threat (like aiming a gun at the crowd in front of him),

Please tell me they do teach Tenn V Garner ??? White SC officer charged with murder in shooting death of black man | Fox News


----------



## Hemi45

I agree. I wonder how the community will handle this. What an obscene abuse of authority!


----------



## Denton

Ever wish you could read people's minds and see what they were thinking?

Why did the cop do what he did?

Why did the driver act as he did?

It seems the entire world is losing its discipline.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

My question is, could it have been he didn't know someone was videoing the whole thing, and what would have happened without the video.


----------



## AquaHull

That is just what the chief said.


----------



## SARGE7402

rickkyw1720pf said:


> My question is, could it have been he didn't know someone was videoing the whole thing, and what would have happened without the video.


Bebop did not know there was someone videoing.


----------



## Diver

Maybe now you'll understand what the rest of us are talking about. Without the film this guy would have gotten away with murder.


----------



## Camel923

It would appear that the left finally has a real story to support its narrative.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> Maybe now you'll understand what the rest of us are talking about. Without the film this guy would have gotten away with murder.


Scr---w you. Our department had on body audio recorders 8 years ago.

I just don't hate cops and believe the judicial system works most of the time.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Yes without the video he would have defiantly would have done creative writing to cover his ass.


----------



## SARGE7402

Camel923 said:


> It would appear that the left finally has a real story to support its narrative.


this isn't left or right. It's right or wrong. take a look at lady justice. you'll notice she's wearing a blind fold. Justice is supposed to be blind


----------



## azrancher

Why was the black man running away, don't they teach black people to respect authority?

Better yet, a black officer would have taken him out with just one shot.

*Rancher *


----------



## Diver

SARGE7402 said:


> Scr---w you. Our department had on body audio recorders 8 years ago.
> 
> I just don't hate cops and believe the judicial system works most of the time.


This case is notable only due to the fact a police shooting was caught on film.


----------



## Kauboy

The officer would have been charged with or without the video.
Justification for shooting ANYONE in the back is near impossible.

The video will only serve to ease tensions in a neighborhood now that nobody can offer any defense to the officer's action, even if they can only claim "we don't have the facts yet".


----------



## Diver

Camel923 said:


> It would appear that the left finally has a real story to support its narrative.


Amadou Diallo provided that two decades ago. Now we have film.


----------



## Kauboy

SARGE7402 said:


> Scr---w you. Our department had on body audio recorders 8 years ago.
> 
> I just don't hate cops and believe the judicial system works most of the time.


Kindly refrain from quoting anything from Diver. I'm still trying to ignore him.
:mrgreen:


----------



## ekim

I have a problem with the murder charge too, it should be 1st degree premeditated murder. That cop was going to stop the bad black man no matter what! This kind of thing is happening way to often any more and the police need to stop it quick. It's not like the blacks need an excuse to riot and this is just making it worse for everyone. This has nothing to do with training, this is a bad person in a cop uniform doing what ever he felt like doing. I'm not saying all cops are bad, but they are doing squat to change they're image. Cops need to stop trying to be everyone friend and do they're job. Pretty hardt to be someones friend when they are arresting you. And stop covering up for bad police behavior / actions. We also need to get the politicians out of police business, stop passing so many laws that makes everyone a criminal no matter what they do and get the judges to do they're jobs. We also need to put some limits on the dam lawyers that twist everything someone says into what they think was said and using technical issues to get guilty people off!


----------



## Diver

Kauboy said:


> Kindly refrain from quoting anything from Diver. I'm still trying to ignore him.
> :mrgreen:


Go ahead. The Ignore feature works just fine.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

SARGE7402 said:


> My problem is where did he get the Idea that he could shoot a fleeing criminal that isn't posing a threat (like aiming a gun at the crowd in front of him),


I've got NO idea what that guy could have been thinking, none. You nailed it, he had all that training and apparently only the shooting accurately part stuck. It's crazy.


----------



## ekim

Diver said:


> Go ahead. The Ignore feature works just fine.


Not always, if they are quoted you still see their post.


----------



## Hemi45

azrancher said:


> Why was the black man running away, don't they teach black people to respect authority?
> 
> Better yet, a black officer would have taken him out with just one shot.
> 
> *Rancher *


The dry cleaner called - your white hood is ready to be picked up.


----------



## ekim

azrancher said:


> Why was the black man running away, don't they teach black people to respect authority?
> 
> Better yet, a black officer would have taken him out with just one shot.
> 
> *Rancher *


Respect the authority to shoot a man in the back running away? Would it have made any difference if he had stopped and faced the cop, I wonder if that would have been a justifiable shoot then?


----------



## Sasquatch

There are bad priests, bad teachers, bad garbage men, bad ups guys and bad cops. Not all should be judge on the actions of a few. Let's just hope in this case justice is done and it serves as a warning to the other bad ones.


----------



## Diver

Sasquatch said:


> There are bad priests, bad teachers, bad garbage men, bad ups guys and bad cops. Not all should be judge on the actions of a few. Let's just hope in this case justice is done and it serves as a warning to the other bad ones.


Bad UPS guys get fired. If bad cops were fired we would have more confidence in the system.


----------



## James L

That cop is toast....and rightfully so. And I also agree....now the media has their incident they have been banging the drum so long and hard to find.


----------



## Sasquatch

Diver said:


> Bad UPS guys get fired. If we bad cops were fired we would have more confidence in the system.


I'm not making excuses for the cop in that video. To me it looks pretty cut and dry he murdered that guy. IMO he shouldn't be fired he should be in prison.


----------



## Kauboy

ekim said:


> Not always, if they are quoted you still see their post.


Damnit, ekim!


----------



## Diver

ekim said:


> Not always, if they are quoted you still see their post.


You are right. Ignoring those requires self discipline.


----------



## Diver

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I've got NO idea what that guy could have been thinking, none. You nailed it, he had all that training and apparently only the shooting accurately part stuck. It's crazy.


At least he is a better shot than the typical NYPD member.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Fact its time to demilitaiize the police force and put an end to the police state of America 

In 2014, police in the United States killed 1,100 people. During that same year, police in Canada killed 14 people, police in China killed 12 people and police in Germany didn’t kill anyone at all.

America imprisons almost twenty five percent of all people imprisoned in the world, although containing only about 5% of the worlds population, an extremely disproportionate share of people imprisoned globally.

I am by for damn sure no Bleeding heart liberal but this sure as hell seems quite disproportionate


----------



## paraquack

I can't believe that the officer woke up and said to himself, "Self, I'm going to go kill 
me someone today." I don't think the officer walked up to the guys car and said to 
himself, "Self, I'm going to go kill this guy because I don't like his looks." 
Something that we haven't seen and probably never will know tripped the officer 
trigger and he reacted in a way that we can't understand. I can't imagine why the 
officer suddenly committed what appears to be a cold blooded murder. I guess he'll 
have a long time to try and figure out why he did it.
I am also appalled that he fired his side arm 8 times. Is he that bad of a shot or 
was the adrenaline pouring into his system giving him the shakes. 
What happened to the rounds that missed the guy? It's as if the officer suddenly had 
a complete lapse of training. And now two families are in ruins.
But at least the media has something the publish.


----------



## ekim

paraquack said:


> I can't believe that the officer woke up and said to himself, "Self, I'm going to go kill
> me someone today." I don't think the officer walked up to the guys car and said to
> himself, "Self, I'm going to go kill this guy because I don't like his looks."
> Something that we haven't seen and probably never will know tripped the officer
> trigger and he reacted in a way that we can't understand. I can't imagine why the
> officer suddenly committed what appears to be a cold blooded murder. I guess he'll
> have a long time to try and figure out why he did it.
> I am also appalled that he fired his side arm 8 times. Is he that bad of a shot or
> was the adrenaline pouring into his system giving him the shakes.
> What happened to the rounds that missed the guy? It's as if the officer suddenly had
> a complete lapse of training. And now two families are in ruins.
> But at least the media has something the publish.


Wait til Sharpton gets going on this one, the media won't know what hit them, then we have the black agitator in the WH to throw his $.02 into the fray. Holder will have a field day if SC doesn't go hate crime and throw the book at the cop.


----------



## Prepared One

Not sure what was going through this guy's head. Sure looks like out and out murder to me.


----------



## Anthonyx

Even a year in prison is a death sentence for cops.

Felons know if they can show back they can run for it.

That has to be one dumb cop geez.


----------



## Diver

paraquack said:


> I can't believe that the officer woke up and said to himself, "Self, I'm going to go kill
> me someone today." I don't think the officer walked up to the guys car and said to
> himself, "Self, I'm going to go kill this guy because I don't like his looks."
> Something that we haven't seen and probably never will know tripped the officer
> trigger and he reacted in a way that we can't understand. I can't imagine why the
> officer suddenly committed what appears to be a cold blooded murder. I guess he'll
> have a long time to try and figure out why he did it.
> I am also appalled that he fired his side arm 8 times. Is he that bad of a shot or
> was the adrenaline pouring into his system giving him the shakes.
> What happened to the rounds that missed the guy? It's as if the officer suddenly had
> a complete lapse of training. And now two families are in ruins.
> But at least the media has something the publish.


What you're saying is probably true for most murderers, whether or not they are cops. If someone is trying to commit robbery and a murder occurs, it wasn't what the murderer intended. Nonetheless the victim is dead. There is no way to rationalize this event to make the cop look sympathetic. He killed a man wanted for non-payment of child support. How much child support is the victim going to pay now?

Unless something comes out that totally changes this story the cop is in major trouble, as he should be.


----------



## Diver

I just read a story that says the PD in this case had 101 body cameras on order. They have just added 150 cameras to the original order. Furthermore there is a bill now moving rapidly through the state legislature that will require body cameras for all LEO'S statewide.


----------



## Anthonyx

Time was when a LEO yelled STOP you by gawd stopped.
Now you can be dirty as sin and if a LEO tags you, you become a big hero and the cop is the evil villain.

"The Sensual and the Dark rebel in vain,. Slaves by their own compulsion! In mad game. They burst their manacles and wear the name. Of Freedom, graven on a HEAVIER CHAIN."

-Samuel Taylor Coleridge

Everything carries a price tag.


----------



## Ripon

I have been thinking the exact same thing. They had images of him on TV and nothing there reeks of such a bad apple. Its hard to imagine an officer in today's environment especially making such a horrible horrible mistake or worse being so inherently evil as to do it intentionally thinking he'd get away with it.



SARGE7402 said:


> White SC officer charged with murder in shooting death of black man | Fox News
> 
> 1. He's a 5 year veteran
> 2. that means he passed a police academy
> 3. Where he had at least 40 hours of firearms training
> 4. where he had training on the use of force
> 5. where he had training in SC criminal Law
> 6. He also probably qualified with his service weapon at least three more times
> 
> Here in VA part of that requal is training on use of force.
> 
> My problem is where did he get the Idea that he could shoot a fleeing criminal that isn't posing a threat (like aiming a gun at the crowd in front of him),
> 
> Please tell me they do teach Tenn V Garner ??? White SC officer charged with murder in shooting death of black man | Fox News


----------



## Kauboy

I just saw a more extended version of the video.
It showed the officer, after firing his gun and killing the man, return back to the position from where he fired and pick up an object.
He then walks back to the man he shot and tosses that object next to him. From the grainy video, there is a clear distinction that the object was the officer's taser.
When the officer reported the incident over his mic, he exclaimed "Shots fired", and that "he took my taser".

Damn him.
There isn't a book heavy enough...


----------



## ekim

Diver said:


> I just read a story that says the PD in this case had 101 body cameras on order. They have just added 150 cameras to the original order. Furthermore there is a bill now moving rapidly through the state legislature that will require body cameras for all LEO'S statewide.


To little and to late IMO. I don't think a body camera would have made any difference in this case as I think the cop was pissed or just having a very bad day and just said screw it and shot, realized what he did then tried to cover it up by placing the taser by the body so it would look like the black man was armed. I think he realized he was screwed when he saw the citizen filming the event. From the little I've heard there may even be a history with this cop. I hope he is toast and gets the death penalty. At least the guys kid will have money now to live on.

I'm almost of the opinion that it was premeditated, that the cop may have set it up, just because he could to see if he could get away with it.


----------



## Diver

A body camera would have insured the availability of video. This one was pure chance.


----------



## ekim

Diver said:


> A body camera would have insured the availability of video. This one was pure chance.


If you were that cop and had a body camera on would you turn it in, I doubt it. Probably would have been lost in the chase / scuffle! You did see that he move the taser over by the guys body after he shot him. This cop was in full cover your ass mode!


----------



## Ripon

They can be provided so the officer has no control over the file, they might be able to turn it off before doing something evil, but not delete the file - this isn't hilary's email server. Look at the Ferguson city / police department the DOJ found their emails going back 5 years. The world is not the same for plain jane cops and politico's emails, missing memo's and travel gate records.



ekim said:


> If you were that cop and had a body camera on would you turn it in, I doubt it. Probably would have been lost in the chase / scuffle! You did see that he move the taser over by the guys body after he shot him. This cop was in full cover your ass mode!


----------



## AquaHull

Kauboy said:


> I just saw a more extended version of the video.
> It showed the officer, after firing his gun and killing the man, return back to the position from where he fired and pick up an object.
> He then walks back to the man he shot and tosses that object next to him. From the grainy video, there is a clear distinction that the object was the officer's taser.
> When the officer reported the incident over his mic, he exclaimed "Shots fired", and that "he took my taser".
> 
> Damn him.
> There isn't a book heavy enough...


Just saw that. Fry him the lying S.O.B. and any LE that sticks up for him


----------



## AquaHull

Diver said:


> A body camera would have insured the availability of video. This one was pure chance.


It shows The LE knew he murdered the Black Man by picking up the taser and "Planting IT"


----------



## paraquack

ekim said:


> ...
> 
> I'm almost of the opinion that it was premeditated, that the cop may have set it up, just because he could to see if he could get away with it.


Dang, I hope you're wrong about that. I'd prefer to see it be a bad day, bad judgement, or anything but that.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> I just saw a more extended version of the video.
> It showed the officer, after firing his gun and killing the man, return back to the position from where he fired and pick up an object.
> He then walks back to the man he shot and tosses that object next to him. From the grainy video, there is a clear distinction that the object was the officer's taser.
> When the officer reported the incident over his mic, he exclaimed "Shots fired", and that "he took my taser".
> 
> Damn him.
> There isn't a book heavy enough...


Any opinion on how that taser got on the ground?
Could be this dummy felt his taser get yanked and thought the suspect had it.
If he thought that then he would probably go to the suspect to retrieve it - then return to where he was and find it.

Doesn't excuse his dumb action, but he is going to be sodomized a thousand times before he gets shanked with a dirty shiv.

Before long the stupid cops will learn to just let suspects run away. Then we will all be much better off.


----------



## TacticalCanuck

No matter how well structured there are times when the unstable slip through the cracks and then crack after the fact. Not sure if this is the case here can could anyone be after a news story. But it does happen.


----------



## Diver

ekim said:


> If you were that cop and had a body camera on would you turn it in, I doubt it. Probably would have been lost in the chase / scuffle! You did see that he move the taser over by the guys body after he shot him. This cop was in full cover your ass mode!


Not having the video in the context of a shooting should be automatic grounds for dismissal. He might beat the murder rap, but he won't ever be able to repeat that stunt.


----------



## Roaddawg

I learned from almost day 1 in the Academy about TENNESSEE VS GARNER!

Are they not teaching that anymore!

I am not prejudging the case, but I saw no weapon or threat. Now was this guy a violent Felon that invalidate Tenn. V Garner?

Apparently not or the Officer would not have been charged with murder.

This looked like, well I don't want to say because I don't know everything about it, but this is a bad, bad shoot!


----------



## bigwheel

SARGE7402 said:


> White SC officer charged with murder in shooting death of black man | Fox News
> 
> 1. He's a 5 year veteran
> 2. that means he passed a police academy
> 3. Where he had at least 40 hours of firearms training
> 4. where he had training on the use of force
> 5. where he had training in SC criminal Law
> 6. He also probably qualified with his service weapon at least three more times
> 
> Here in VA part of that requal is training on use of force.
> 
> My problem is where did he get the Idea that he could shoot a fleeing criminal that isn't posing a threat (like aiming a gun at the crowd in front of him),
> 
> Please tell me they do teach Tenn V Garner ??? White SC officer charged with murder in shooting death of black man | Fox News


Thanks for the articulation on this tragic old deal. I do not know what the goofy cop was thinking. Some of us had to swear off shooting fleeing bad guys back in the 80's? Guess some of that stuff takes a while to percolate to SC? They prob a bunch of peckerwoods down there. Just guessing..my kin escaped from NC Whole nother ball game up there most likely. Could he have been the token white guy on an affirmative action hire? We just need the facts to figure out what is up here. Thanks.


----------



## PaulS

The guy was pulled over for a traffic infraction.... Where is the car?
Why did the guy get out of the car?...
Why did he try to wrestle the cop for the taser?...

This would be my totally untrained thought on what would go through my mind:
1. when the guy gets out of his car - F**K! I have lost control of this deal!
2. when the guy starts wrestling to get my tazer - Sh!t! he is going to kill me!
3. When the guy starts to move away - He's not gonna get away with assaulting me!

That is why it's murder 2 and not murder 1. It was not a justified shooting but there was likely a lot of excess testosterone in the mix. This guy needs to be prosecuted and tried. I don't think I would want to sit on the jury, I might not not be as hard on him as I would on myself.


----------



## bigwheel

Would not make it Book em Danno Murder one in Tejas either. Course with sharks sniffing blood in the water going after Christians..Jews cops and white folks in general. I aint sure what the libtards are going to decide. It dont look good for the home team presently. We will return to fight over something else a bit later. .


----------



## GTGallop

My problem is two fold... He made some poor decisions in discharging his weapon first and foremost, but secondarily, this is being spun into a white cop, black man issue. Unless they unearth some hidden KKK connection in his closet or his body cam recorded him saying, "Damnit, you are black and I'm all white, now I need to shoot you!" then that is introducing an element of racism that isn't there. It is noise pollution that keeps us from getting to the real story - which may indeed be racism, but we will never have a clear window to that because the tainted reporting clouds the record of what happened.


----------



## bigwheel

Smart to think up that angle...but white folks are always racist. Do you ever listen to Rush?


----------



## rjd25

Am I the only person here who questions the veracity of this story? Just when the "black lives matter" issue starts to calm down this happens and there happens to be someone with a camera phone recording? Cue the calls for national police any time.....


----------



## PaulS

no, they wouldn't call in the "national" police for one incident. Now if it happens too often the FBI gets involved and they can make life intolerable for the local cops by demanding more training, a change of leadership and a host of other changes like they did in Seattle just before I moved out of there.


----------



## James L

PaulS said:


> The guy was pulled over for a traffic infraction.... Where is the car?
> Why did the guy get out of the car?...
> Why did he try to wrestle the cop for the taser?...
> 
> This would be my totally untrained thought on what would go through my mind:
> 1. when the guy gets out of his car - F**K! I have lost control of this deal!
> 2. when the guy starts wrestling to get my tazer - Sh!t! he is going to kill me!
> 3. When the guy starts to move away - He's not gonna get away with assaulting me!
> 
> That is why it's murder 2 and not murder 1. It was not a justified shooting but there was likely a lot of excess testosterone in the mix. This guy needs to be prosecuted and tried. I don't think I would want to sit on the jury, I might not not be as hard on him as I would on myself.


Well said. I tend to agree that this was probably a "heat of the moment" event....like a guy coming home and shooting the man he finds in bed with his wife. He's still guilty of murder, but without malice and forethought.

As for the Murder I vs a Murder II charge, there could be a few reasons for the charge being a I.

1) The DA could initially charge a I. He knows the I might not stick, but it gives the jury some leeway, especially if they (the jury) use the reasoning you did.

2) It gives the DA leverage. For example, when a suspect is arrested on a DUI, typically there are many other charges listed. Speeding, transporting open container of alcohol, failure to maintain adequate distance in your lane of travel, etc. When the DA comes in and talks to the arrestee, he tells him "You plea guilty on the DUI and 'll drop the other charges." It could be that the initial charge of Murder I will be amended to a Murder II charge (taking any talk of the death penalty off the table) if the officer agrees to a plea bargain.

3) The officer says the suspect took his taser, but later is seen dropping it at the suspects body. At that point, it could be argued that the officer was attempting to "cover his tracks"....thereby making it a Murder I in his state. ?

4) I do not know the specific laws of South Carolina and so maybe in that state it qualifies.


----------



## Anthonyx

1. Maybe the tazer just jumped out of its holster on its own.

2. Maybe the cop gave it to the suspect so he could murder him.

3. Maybe the suspect grabbed the tazer, fumbled it away, then ran for it.

In future I think a lot more LEOs may just let suspects run - and I wouldn't blame them one damned bit.

There's something called "blood simple" and it happens after you waste someone. Men do stupid things like stand up in a firefight - or put a tazer by a victim.

If the truth is 3 then it's negligent homicide not "murder".

Not that it makes a difference - if this foolish guy who put on a badge and went out in the night to protect our sorry asses goes to jail for a year he'll be raped and murdered by the heroic inmates.


----------



## Diver

In the news articles I have seen it is not being presented as a racial matter but as a pure "shooting in the back" murder.


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower

azrancher said:


> Why was the black man running away, don't they teach black people to respect authority?
> 
> Better yet, a black officer would have taken him out with just one shot.
> 
> *Rancher *


This is the USA. We don't shoot unarmed people in the back just because they didn't do as they were told.

Now, if you live in Arizona, shooting illegals in the back as they run away is probably commonplace.

There is NO EXCUSE for what this cop did. He should be charged with 2nd degree murder and put away for life. PERIOD.


----------



## bigwheel

Naw just jerk the poor guys cop license..and let him go back home to Betty Lou Thelma Liz..or whatever is the name of his sweetie. Cant we all just get along heah? slightly paraphrasing Brother Rodney King. After his televised butt spanking on TV. Did you know once he got the 9 million he moved over to the rich part o town and took his old white neighbor bbq when he fired up the barbie. What a guy!


----------



## Anthonyx

You just made my idiot list whoever tf you are PFT.


----------



## stillacitizen2

Shot an unarmed man in the back. While he was running away. Went back, picked up his TASER, dumped it next to the body. Lied in his report about giving First Aid/CPR. I hope he gets what he deserves, and that's a conviction for murder. Unfortunately, he'll spend the entire time in Protective Custody.


----------



## Anthonyx

Don't be shy - all of you come out of the idiot closet.

Out Out!

Still waiting to hear from you rocket scientists how the tazer got on the ground.


----------



## Boss Dog

This is what all the bs across the nation is really about. The feds want control of the police nationwide. 
Al Sharpton Calls for Federal Police Laws After South Carolina Killing | Observer

This one looks bad for the cop, apparently his emotions got away from him but, you still can't shoot folks in the back. It looks pretty cut & dried and that will be pure ammo (pardon the pun) for the liberals. If it turns out to be as bad as the video shows, he deserves to go away for a long time.


----------



## Anthonyx

I must be in the wrong America.

If I had dropped my weapon and run from the NVA my sergeant would have shot me in the back.

Pardon me while I go some where and vomit.


----------



## keith9365

ekim said:


> I have a problem with the murder charge too, it should be 1st degree premeditated murder. That cop was going to stop the bad black man no matter what! This kind of thing is happening way to often any more and the police need to stop it quick. It's not like the blacks need an excuse to riot and this is just making it worse for everyone. This has nothing to do with training, this is a bad person in a cop uniform doing what ever he felt like doing. I'm not saying all cops are bad, but they are doing squat to change they're image. Cops need to stop trying to be everyone friend and do they're job. Pretty hardt to be someones friend when they are arresting you. And stop covering up for bad police behavior / actions. We also need to get the politicians out of police business, stop passing so many laws that makes everyone a criminal no matter what they do and get the judges to do they're jobs. We also need to put some limits on the dam lawyers that twist everything someone says into what they think was said and using technical issues to get guilty people off!


SC does not have 1st or 2nd degree murder. It's just murder.


----------



## SARGE7402

ekim said:


> I have a problem with the murder charge too, it should be 1st degree premeditated murder. That cop was going to stop the bad black man no matter what! This kind of thing is happening way to often any more and the police need to stop it quick. It's not like the blacks need an excuse to riot and this is just making it worse for everyone. This has nothing to do with training, this is a bad person in a cop uniform doing what ever he felt like doing. I'm not saying all cops are bad, but they are doing squat to change they're image. Cops need to stop trying to be everyone friend and do they're job. Pretty hardt to be someones friend when they are arresting you. And stop covering up for bad police behavior / actions. We also need to get the politicians out of police business, stop passing so many laws that makes everyone a criminal no matter what they do and get the judges to do they're jobs. We also need to put some limits on the dam lawyers that twist everything someone says into what they think was said and using technical issues to get guilty people off!


Ekim hate to say it but it has everything to do with Training. Somewhere along the training path this guy didn't get it and his bosses didn't know that he didn't get it. The whole process of training is to not only have folks learn, but to ensure that it sinks in and that those that don't belong as cops don't get to wear the badge. Sometimes it's just the guy using the badge to coerce a good looking babe to trade sex for no ticket. Not weeding someone like that out is bad enough, but this is really worse, because he mad it thru the entire process and no one caught a hint that he may have had some issues.


----------



## Diver

Boss Dog said:


> This is what all the bs across the nation is really about. The feds want control of the police nationwide.
> Al Sharpton Calls for Federal Police Laws After South Carolina Killing | Observer
> 
> This one looks bad for the cop, apparently his emotions got away from him but, you still can't shoot folks in the back. It looks pretty cut & dried and that will be pure ammo (pardon the pun) for the liberals. If it turns out to be as bad as the video shows, he deserves to go away for a long time.


Sharpton does not speak for the feds. He is calling for legislation, that is not really defined in the article, that would either result in fewer people being killed by police (a good thing) or hold police accountable when they commit a crime, as it looks like will happen in this case (again a good thing). Even an idiot can occasionally say something correct.

Unlike Sharpton, I do not see the problem as being all about race. However, when we cannot even produce accurate statistics on how many people die at the hands of the police, there is a need for a stronger federal role.


----------



## Slippy

"Black Lives Matter"...well that particular thug met someone who made a decision that it mattered enough to place a few rounds into him as he fled. 
I would like to see the footage prior to the shooting. But at this point, the family of the dead man may be in line for a nice payout from the city of N. Charleston.
I'm sure more info will come out.


----------



## Arklatex

stillacitizen2 said:


> Shot an unarmed man in the back. While he was running away. Went back, picked up his TASER, dumped it next to the body. Lied in his report about giving First Aid/CPR. I hope he gets what he deserves, and that's a conviction for murder. Unfortunately, he'll spend the entire time in Protective Custody.


Right. If they put him in general he will get shanked in the back. A lot.

What I saw in the video was a totally unjustified shooting. He will get what's coming to him one way or another.


----------



## Arklatex

PaulS said:


> The guy was pulled over for a traffic infraction.... Where is the car?
> Why did the guy get out of the car?...
> Why did he try to wrestle the cop for the taser?...
> 
> This would be my totally untrained thought on what would go through my mind:
> 1. when the guy gets out of his car - F**K! I have lost control of this deal!
> 2. when the guy starts wrestling to get my tazer - Sh!t! he is going to kill me!
> 3. When the guy starts to move away - He's not gonna get away with assaulting me!
> 
> That is why it's murder 2 and not murder 1. It was not a justified shooting but there was likely a lot of excess testosterone in the mix. This guy needs to be prosecuted and tried. I don't think I would want to sit on the jury, I might not not be as hard on him as I would on myself.


This makes sense to me as well. Also the reason I would make a terrible cop.


----------



## Arklatex

Diver said:


> In the news articles I have seen it is not being presented as a racial matter but as a pure "shooting in the back" murder.


Glad to hear it. The article in the op mentioned race a couple times. But that is to be expected nowadays. Time will tell in this case.


----------



## Diver

Arklatex said:


> Glad to hear it. The article in the op mentioned race a couple times. But that is to be expected nowadays. Time will tell in this case.


To the extent I have seen race mentioned it is simply stating the race of the cop and the victim and mentioning that this is a general issue. The articles are careful not to suggest that race was a motive here or say anything to further inflame the situation.

I also think that time will tell and that the handling of this case so far is mixed. On the one hand the PD has charged the cop quickly upon learning of the video as well as firing the cop, not continuing to pay him under circumstances where most would lose their job. (anyone thin they'd be fired if they were charged with murder?)

However, until the video surfaced I don't get the impression this case was being seriously investigated. It sounds like the PD was pretty much just taking the cop's word for how it went down. That is a completely inadequate response IMHO.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> "Black Lives Matter"...well that particular thug met someone who made a decision that it mattered enough to place a few rounds into him as he fled.
> I would like to see the footage prior to the shooting. But at this point, the family of the dead man may be in line for a nice payout from the city of N. Charleston.
> I'm sure more info will come out.


The guy was stopped for a broken taillight, gets shot in the back and now he's a "thug". Why the mods put up with your blatant racism eludes me.


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> The guy was stopped for a broken taillight, gets shot in the back and now he's a "thug". Why the mods put up with your blatant racism eludes me.


The thug' s record speaks for itself. Why the mods put up with your irrational hatred of Law Enforcement is beyond me.
As far as your accusation of me being racist, I could call many black men who would vouch that I am the furthest thing from racist. They would say I was a hard MAN to work for, but certainly NOT racist. So take your false accusations and go screw yourself.


----------



## Arklatex

Yup. Trash is trash. Doesn't matter what it looks like.


----------



## Slippy

Walter Scott was arrested 10 times going back to 1987 with an Assault charge. He was wanted for failing to pay child support. He had spent time incarcerated. He fought with an officer in hopes of getting away and not going back in jail. He was successful in avoiding jail but found a coffin instead. I stand by my statement calling him a thug. 
Don't fight with people who have guns.


----------



## SARGE7402

Slippy said:


> The thug' s record speaks for itself. Why the mods put up with your irrational hatred of Law Enforcement is beyond me.
> As far as your accusation of me being racist, I could call many black men who would vouch that I am the furthest thing from racist. They would say I was a hard MAN to work for, but certainly NOT racist. So take your false accusations and go screw yourself.


Slippy we'll always be a racist or un-American in D's eyes. As far as I'm concerned he's no better than R or L were and for you to expect the Mod's to take any action, I wouldn't hold my breath.

Actually a federal judge made a similar pronouncement on me back about 20 or so years ago. Mr S you are definitely an a - - - - le but you're consistent everyone thinks you're an a- - - - - -


----------



## Anthonyx

Thugs attack cops.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Walter Scott was arrested 10 times going back to 1987 with an Assault charge. He was wanted for failing to pay child support. He had spent time incarcerated. He fought with an officer in hopes of getting away and not going back in jail. He was successful in avoiding jail but found a coffin instead. I stand by my statement calling him a thug.
> Don't fight with people who have guns.


There is no evidence that he fought with the officer. There is video of him being shot in the back. I stand by my post.


----------



## Anthonyx

One more time.

How did the tazer get on the ground?


----------



## AquaHull

Anthonyx said:


> One more time.
> 
> How did the tazer get on the ground?


I know how it got next to the victim


----------



## ekim

SARGE7402 said:


> Ekim hate to say it but it has everything to do with Training. Somewhere along the training path this guy didn't get it and his bosses didn't know that he didn't get it. The whole process of training is to not only have folks learn, but to ensure that it sinks in and that those that don't belong as cops don't get to wear the badge. Sometimes it's just the guy using the badge to coerce a good looking babe to trade sex for no ticket. Not weeding someone like that out is bad enough, but this is really worse, because he mad it thru the entire process and no one caught a hint that he may have had some issues.


OK, I get it now, give him a slap on the wrist and anger management and sensitivity training and were good to go! As more comes out I think we / you will find they knew he had problems and it seems they did little to fix the problem. Maybe the training needs to start higher up the ladder? But I don't think that's the problem here or across the nation. To me it's a nation wide policing problem and to much "power" given to way to many people and ZERO outside oversite.


----------



## Anthonyx

AquaHull said:


> I know how it got next to the victim


How did it get on the ground?


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> How did it get on the ground?


Took me a while to catch up, but here we are.

I'll tell you exactly how it got on the ground. The man fought with the officer and attempted to take it.

Now, we are left with two scenarios.
1. Suspect takes taser and runs
2. Suspect drops taser and runs

The taser is a *non-lethal* weapon. The suspect, taser location unknown, is running away from the officer.
NOTHING in either scenario puts the officer's life in danger.
Shooting a fleeing suspect is ONLY justifiable if the life of the officer or someone else is at risk.

Then, the SOB found the taser, and planted it next to the dead man.

Now... tell me how any of that mattered?


----------



## SARGE7402

ekim said:


> OK, I get it now, give him a slap on the wrist and anger management and sensitivity training and were good to go! As more comes out I think we / you will find they knew he had problems and it seems they did little to fix the problem. Maybe the training needs to start higher up the ladder? But I don't think that's the problem here or across the nation. To me it's a nation wide policing problem and to much "power" given to way to many people and ZERO outside oversite.


No what I was not saying was give him a slap on the wrist. No the death penalty should be the same for all. No what I was saying is that the process of training this officer let him slip thru the cracks in the system. With all the firearms, use of force and legal training and testing they're supposed to get in the academy, his proclivity to cap a fleeing suspect ought to have shown up way before this incident.

And your right about a lot of power being given to folks on the street. Unfortunately most police work is seen as a young man's job, and not for someone who has been around - say in his late 40's. those older folks have already had their john wayn'e attitudes deleted from their systems and have a better set of skills to draw from when in certain situations.

If that had been me. Tow the car require the tow company to not release to the - driver mr scott - until they call the PD with the outstanding warrant. Pick him up when he comes to get his ride.

Or tow his car and drive over and wait at his front door. He'd have turned up sooner or later


----------



## ekim

SARGE7402 said:


> No what I was not saying was give him a slap on the wrist. No the death penalty should be the same for all. No what I was saying is that the process of training this officer let him slip thru the cracks in the system. With all the firearms, use of force and legal training and testing they're supposed to get in the academy, his proclivity to cap a fleeing suspect ought to have shown up way before this incident.
> 
> And your right about a lot of power being given to folks on the street. Unfortunately most police work is seen as a young man's job, and not for someone who has been around - say in his late 40's. those older folks have already had their john wayn'e attitudes deleted from their systems and have a better set of skills to draw from when in certain situations.
> 
> If that had been me. Tow the car require the tow company to not release to the - driver mr scott - until they call the PD with the outstanding warrant. Pick him up when he comes to get his ride.
> 
> Or tow his car and drive over and wait at his front door. He'd have turned up sooner or later


I'm not sure how to take your response as it seems to me you jump around alot, but that's just my take. I will leave this topic with this last tidbit;
First, the black community has so much to do to correct they're problems it's not even funny anymore and they alone are the only ones that can fix it!

Second, the police depts. across the country have a much more important job /problem to correct as they rightfully so, have a higher thresh hold to maintain and have FAILED completely,IMO, to even come close to meeting their goal. They are given way to much power/authority and have gone out of they're way to abuse it and they're fellow officers have turned a BLIND eye to so much it is no longer acceptable to many citizens. The blame could be spread out to many causes but in the end it boils down to personal responsibilty and I'm not seeing it, period. You or anyone else may have a different view but like congress's approval ratings they suck, yet they strut around like they have no problems if the people would just let them do their jobs.


----------



## turbo6

Hard to justify shooting a fleeing suspect in the back.

With that said, the cop still deserves a fair trial and all the facts should be presented. 

However, the guy resisted arrest and fled on foot, he learned the hard way not all cops make good judgment calls.


----------



## Diver

Anthonyx said:


> One more time.
> 
> How did the tazer get on the ground?


The officer put it there to cover up his own actions with a false story. The false story has been revealed by the video.


----------



## Diver

Kauboy said:


> Took me a while to catch up, but here we are.
> 
> I'll tell you exactly how it got on the ground. The man fought with the officer and attempted to take it.
> 
> Now, we are left with two scenarios.
> 1. Suspect takes taser and runs
> 2. Suspect drops taser and runs
> 
> The taser is a *non-lethal* weapon. The suspect, taser location unknown, is running away from the officer.
> NOTHING in either scenario puts the officer's life in danger.
> Shooting a fleeing suspect is ONLY justifiable if the life of the officer or someone else is at risk.
> 
> Then, the SOB found the taser, and planted it next to the dead man.
> 
> Now... tell me how any of that mattered?


There is no evidence that a fight took place. There is a claim by the officer that they struggled, but we also know the cop lied about what occurred, so the officer's story must be rejected, even if you are generally inclined to accept a LEOs word.


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> There is no evidence that a fight took place. There is a claim by the officer that they struggled, but we also know the cop lied about what occurred, so the officer's story must be rejected, even if you are generally inclined to accept a LEOs word.


CBS quoted the following re the TASER: *According to a police report obtained by CBS News, Slager said he had deployed his stun gun before requesting backup. He said, "Shots fired and the subject is down, he took my Taser," according to the report.

Scott was found with at least one stun gun projectile still attached to him, WCSC reported.*

That last would indicate a failed deployment of the TASER. That being the case since there is no easy way to reload a TASER with a fresh cartridge it would only be natural for the officer to drop the TASER to the ground.

Still that does not give him any cause to draw his service weapon and put four in the fleeing subjects back


----------



## Kauboy

SARGE7402 said:


> CBS quoted the following re the TASER: *According to a police report obtained by CBS News, Slager said he had deployed his stun gun before requesting backup. He said, "Shots fired and the subject is down, he took my Taser," according to the report.
> 
> Scott was found with at least one stun gun projectile still attached to him, WCSC reported.*
> 
> That last would indicate a failed deployment of the TASER. That being the case since there is no easy way to reload a TASER with a fresh cartridge it would only be natural for the officer to drop the TASER to the ground.
> 
> Still that does not give him any cause to draw his service weapon and put four in the fleeing subjects back


Then that certainly changes my explanation for how it got on the ground where the officer fired from.
I'd not seen that he actually deployed its use.
After it had been used, as you stated, it was not a threat to anyone, and certainly not cause for lethal force on a fleeing suspect.
Dropping it by the body is almost irrelevant at that point, but only stands as an attempt by the officer to justify his story.

I'd love to see him squirm under cross examination when he has to explain that whole incident.
The taser's deployment is logged internally. The video gives evidence to where it fell the first time.
Who deployed it would be a matter of circumstance, since only 1 person involved can tell their side.
However, that 1 person claims the taser was forcefully taken from him, and that statement is on record.
The video shows the time from when the suspect fled, but we never see the taser deployed or fired.
We can't know from the video who pulled the trigger on the taser, but we know who was struck with at least one probe.
It would be a hard sell for any defense attorney to claim the suspect fought with the officer, gained control of the taser, fired it, and struck himself.
Then, after tasing himself, dropped it and ran.
It would be even harder to defend the use of lethal force after the taser was rendered useless.
If the officer fired the taser, then the suspect taking it and fleeing with it would be inconsequential, as it was of no threat after being fired.


----------



## SARGE7402

Report didn't say where mr scott was hit. TASER's do make a pop when the nitrogen cylinders discharge to fire the barbs. Depending on how soon the officer's adrenilline kicked in weither he was suffering from auditory exclusion or tunnel vision. 

We do tend to hear and see what we expect to see rather than what actually happens.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> Took me a while to catch up, but here we are.
> 
> I'll tell you exactly how it got on the ground. The man fought with the officer and attempted to take it.
> 
> Now, we are left with two scenarios.
> 1. Suspect takes taser and runs
> 2. Suspect drops taser and runs
> 
> The taser is a *non-lethal* weapon. The suspect, taser location unknown, is running away from the officer.
> NOTHING in either scenario puts the officer's life in danger.
> Shooting a fleeing suspect is ONLY justifiable if the life of the officer or someone else is at risk.
> 
> Then, the SOB found the taser, and planted it next to the dead man.
> 
> Now... tell me how any of that mattered?


How about this mattered:

Suspect tazers cop, takes pistol, kills cop.

Pretty obvious scenario to me.

Or this:

Suspect flees with tazer, tazers another cop, civilian, kills cop, civilian.

Or this:

Suspect flees with tazer, tazers motorist, hijacks car, goes on high speed chase, runs down pedestrian, crashes into vehicle killing all occupants.

If that LEO believed the THUG who attacked him was in possession of his tazer, he was justified in stopping the fleeing felon by whatever means available.

Which wasn't his tazer.


----------



## Anthonyx

SARGE7402 said:


> Report didn't say where mr scott was hit. TASER's do make a pop when the nitrogen cylinders discharge to fire the barbs. Depending on how soon the officer's adrenilline kicked in weither he was suffering from auditory exclusion or tunnel vision.
> 
> We do tend to hear and see what we expect to see rather than what actually happens.


What is called "blood simple" is fairly common.

It is like having a quart of vodka mixed with benzedine and LSD jacked into your jugular - often after blowing someone away. People are well known to perform extremely erratic, even suicidal actions while blood simple.


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> How about this mattered:
> 
> Suspect tazers cop, takes pistol, kills cop.
> 
> Pretty obvious scenario to me.
> 
> Or this:
> 
> Suspect flees with tazer, tazers another cop, civilian, kills cop, civilian.
> 
> Or this:
> 
> Suspect flees with tazer, tazers motorist, hijacks car, goes on high speed chase, runs down pedestrian, crashes into vehicle killing all occupants.
> 
> If that LEO believed the THUG who attacked him was in possession of his tazer, he was justified in stopping the fleeing felon by whatever means available.
> 
> Which wasn't his tazer.


Speculative scenarios are not justification for lethal force. These fantasies are just that, and therefore irrelevant to the case.


----------



## rjd25

rjd25 said:


> Am I the only person here who questions the veracity of this story? Just when the "black lives matter" issue starts to calm down this happens and there happens to be someone with a camera phone recording? Cue the calls for national police any time.....


WOW DID I CALL THIS OR WHAT???

Civil rights activist and MSNBC host Al Sharpton has called for a federal law that would nationalize the nation's police forces, following the wrongful death of an unarmed African-American man by a white police officer in North Charleston, South Carolina, on Saturday.

Sharpton touched on the controversial subject while speaking at the kickoff of his National Action Network's annual conference Wednesday, according to the International Business Times:

"There must be national policy and national law on policing. We can't go from state to state, we've got to have national law to protect people against these continued questions," he said.
Policies that the "Politics Nation" host wanted to see nationalized included outfitting all police officers with body cameras:

"It not only protects the citizens, but it also protects the police," he said. "Whether [cameras] helps the police or the citizen, no one should fight transparency."
On Wednesday, the mayor of North Charleston announced that the police department would be ordering additional body cameras for the entire force.

North Charleston police officer Michael Thomas Slager fatally shot Walter Scott in the back multiple times Saturday morning, during a routine traffic stop. Slager initially claimed to be acting in self-defense after Scott attempted to take away his Taser gun during the confrontation; however, video later obtained by the police station, and several media outlets, showed Scott unarmed and fleeing from Slager.

The police department fired Slager and subsequently arrested him for Scott's murder on Tuesday.

Sharpton praised the city and the department for its handling the incident. He also offered his support to Slager's family during his speech.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> Speculative scenarios are not justification for lethal force. These fantasies are just that, and therefore irrelevant to the case.


Speculative scenarios are not justification for declaring someone guilty when you don't know a cedar arrow from your elbow.


----------



## Diver

Anthonyx said:


> Speculative scenarios are not justification for declaring someone guilty when you don't know a cedar arrow from your elbow.


He hasn't been declared guilty yet, (that will be up to a jury) but there is video of what occurred and that seems sufficient to require a trial. Something else could come out at trial. In the meantime, all we have in threads like this are news stories to go on. What we're sharing are our opinions based on what we have seen in the news. You and Slippy seem to think this guy should be trusted and given a pass. I am pleasantly surprised that several who normally will trust the LEO no matter what agree that an arrest and trial are appropriate in this case.

I've obviously shared mine, but I also reserve the right to change my opinion if something new comes out.


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> Speculative scenarios are not justification for declaring someone guilty when you don't know a cedar arrow from your elbow.


I'll assume that was a poor attempt at an insult.

I've presented no speculation. I've made a judgement based solely on the facts at hand.

You seem to carry a chip on your shoulder over something I said or did.
A bit of advice, let it go.


----------



## alterego

Camel923 said:


> It would appear that the left finally has a real story to support its narrative.


Try to consider that it is possible that this whole thing could be a made up movie to justify the narrative. Note that the Michael Brown hands up don't shoot was a complete false hood.

Hollywood can make a movie showing godzilla destroyed Tokyo.

They could make up the Sandy Hook elementary. They could make this up as well. The ends justify the means.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> I'll assume that was a poor attempt at an insult.
> 
> I've presented no speculation. I've made a judgement based solely on the facts at hand.
> 
> You seem to carry a chip on your shoulder over something I said or did.
> A bit of advice, let it go.


This appears to be a failure to communicate.

You have it all wrong amigo - I almost love you.

Not only do you have a great avatar, you remind me of someone I love.

My Aussie Shep PB. Big beautiful loveable fella who could charm Hillary out of her trousers.

-but he picks fights with my other dog, who beats his butt and I have to save him.

Old PB goes back and picks another fight with him as soon as I'm not looking.

So just declare victory and go home.

A bit of advice - pick your fights more carefully.


----------



## Kauboy

Anthonyx said:


> This appears to be a failure to communicate.
> 
> You have it all wrong amigo - I almost love you.
> 
> Not only do you have a great avatar, you remind me of someone I love.
> 
> My Aussie Shep PB. Big beautiful loveable fella who could charm Hillary out of her trousers.
> 
> -but he picks fights with my other dog, who beats his butt and I have to save him.
> 
> Old PB goes back and picks another fight with him as soon as I'm not looking.
> 
> So just declare victory and go home.
> 
> A bit of advice - pick your fights more carefully.


Yeah... ok.

Ignored.


----------



## Titan6

All Professions have bad apples this is one of them...The EX Police Officer is in jail and will be charged for murder just like he is suppose to be.. He will have a good time in prison being a ex police officer and all..Hats Off to the police chiefs and the chain command for being open about it all cut the race baiters off at the knees!


----------



## Diver

alterego said:


> Try to consider that it is possible that this whole thing could be a made up movie to justify the narrative. Note that the Michael Brown hands up don't shoot was a complete false hood.
> 
> Hollywood can make a movie showing godzilla destroyed Tokyo.
> 
> They could make up the Sandy Hook elementary. They could make this up as well. The ends justify the means.


Could be but I believe this is a made up media event about as much as I believe Godzilla destroyed Tokyo.


----------



## AquaHull




----------



## Dubyagee

Nationalized police would be TSA/USPS/DMV awesome which means the dems would be all for it.


----------



## Diver

Dubyagee said:


> Nationalized police would be TSA/USPS/DMV awesome which means the dems would be all for it.


You have a point, but you miss the real solution, which is to get rid of the vast bulk of the police. Do that we won't need to worry about whether they will impartially investigate complaints against other police.

Besides, we are supposed to be self-reliant.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Titan6 said:


> All Professions have bad apples this is one of them...The EX Police Officer is in jail and will be charged for murder just like he is suppose to be.. He will have a good time in prison being a ex police officer and all..Hats Off to the police chiefs and the chain command for being open about it all cut the race baiters off at the knees!


Problem seems to be that those maggoty apples get tolerated and not enough thinks the whole barrel is starting to rot even when the fruit flies are buzzing all around


----------



## Anthonyx

Yeah baby let's get rid of the pigs!

Who do you people think you're fooling.


----------



## Diver

Anthonyx said:


> Yeah baby let's get rid of the pigs!
> 
> Who do you people think you're fooling.


I'm not fooling anyone. I really would prefer there be fewer of them. They're not doing anything in NJ except lobbying the state legislature for stricter gun laws. I don't need them and I would prefer to dismiss them and lower our taxes.

BTW: You're the only one calling them pigs. I just think we would have fewer problems operating as a free society as the founder's envisioned, and not as a police state.

Look at this case. It starts with a stop over a broken tail light and winds up with a guy shot in the back. Would it be so bad if there were a few more people on the road with broken tail lights? Do I need a cop to tell me my tail light is broken or can it just sit until I either notice it myself or some other driver points it out? Personally, I'd rather have some fellow driver point it out.


----------



## csi-tech

I watched it too. It is absolutely unconscionable. South Carolina acted swiftly as well they should have.


----------



## Anthonyx

I know you're not fooling anyone - what part of

"who do you people think you're fooling"

did you miss, comrade?


----------



## Slippy

Diver said:


> He hasn't been declared guilty yet, (that will be up to a jury) but there is video of what occurred and that seems sufficient to require a trial. Something else could come out at trial. In the meantime, all we have in threads like this are news stories to go on. What we're sharing are our opinions based on what we have seen in the news. You and Slippy seem to think this guy should be trusted and given a pass. I am pleasantly surprised that several who normally will trust the LEO no matter what agree that an arrest and trial are appropriate in this case.
> 
> I've obviously shared mine, but I also reserve the right to change my opinion if something new comes out.


Hey Diver,
If you didn't consistently and regularly attempt to put words in people's mouths, you might have one ounce of credibility. But your obsession with hating cops has clouded your retarded brain and you have zero respect.

No where did I say that this cop should be trusted or given a pass. Read my posts again. After you do, stop being a liar and an idiot. I did say that and have said it consistently and regularly.


----------



## Diver

Anthonyx said:


> I know you're not fooling anyone - what part of
> 
> "who do you people think you're fooling"
> 
> did you miss, comrade?


Well, I agree. I am not fooling anyone, nor am I trying to fool anyone.

I'd still like to see less tax money spent on cops. I think we could all benefit from a freer society with less heavily enforced BS, like traffic stops over broken tail lights.


----------



## paraquack

OK, Anthonyx, I've read a lot of your posts and they seem to be nonsensical gibberish aimed strictly at starting a fuss. Damn, I can't believe what a work out my finger is getting on the ignore button.

So, I just found out the dead man had an outstanding warrant out for his arrest. Didn't hear what the warrant was for, hell could have been parking tickets. Taking off running was a real dumb thing to do and it started a chain of events that got him killed, the officer in jail for murder which will probably end up be capitol murder so he faces the death penalty. I can't condone or forgive the outright killing of the man. I can only think that either the officer managed to sneak thru the psychological testing and had a hair trigger. When the black man tried to run, fought with the officer, the officer went over the edge. Now one man is dead for no good reason and another will probably be facing a capitol murder charge. Does it matter who started it all? Not any more. So sorry for the black man's family. So sorry for the officer's family.


----------



## Diver

paraquack said:


> OK, Anthonyx, I've read a lot of your posts and they seem to be nonsensical gibberish aimed strictly at starting a fuss. Damn, I can't believe what a work out my finger is getting on the ignore button.
> 
> So, I just found out the dead man had an outstanding warrant out for his arrest. Didn't hear what the warrant was for, hell could have been parking tickets. Taking off running was a real dumb thing to do and it started a chain of events that got him killed, the officer in jail for murder which will probably end up be capitol murder so he faces the death penalty. I can't condone or forgive the outright killing of the man. I can only think that either the officer managed to sneak thru the psychological testing and had a hair trigger. When the black man tried to run, fought with the officer, the officer went over the edge. Now one man is dead for no good reason and another will probably be facing a capitol murder charge. Does it matter who started it all? Not any more. So sorry for the black man's family. So sorry for the officer's family.


The news I saw indicated the outstanding warrant was for unpaid child support. (Want to guess how much he will pay now?) There is also new dash cam footage. Why this wasn't reviewed before the citizen footage eludes me. However, it shows the guy take off running. No fight occurs.


----------



## IprepUprep

I think he owed child support as well.
On a side note - the SGT of the same department committed suicide sometime today (the 9th)
I saw it on the news.

I watched the video - several times.
I paused it - several times.
I watched it in slow motion - several times.
Yes. I see.
I see taser wire, I see a taser behind an officer after a struggle.
I see a hat fall, and a man flee.
I see a calm officer pull his weapon, and fire seven shots without hesitation.
Then, the final shot, and a man falling to the ground.
A calm officer walks to fleeing man reporting shots fired - that has fallen to the ground.
He is apprehended, hand cuffed - and not dead. 
I see same officer walking calmly back to area of where the hat and taser are.
I see same officer drop hat, and then drop a taser while another officer is on scene.
What I didn't see: flashes from the pistol. no smoke. no blood. no one screaming.
Not even the videographer.
I'm not one to start a conspiracy ...
I just simply think - something is fishy here.
To me - it seems rehearsed.
Why would a different officer commit suicide after all this?
Maybe that is the strangest of strange.
Conquer and divide?
If you do an image search on Walter - you find a fella from the 1800's that wrote poetry.
With all our mass media online and facebook and any other social media thing - you'd think... you'd just think
Walter's picture would have been out there - SOMEWHERE.
Nothing - until... all this happened.
Wake Up.

I've watched other online actual videos of people being shot. Police screaming at the top of their lungs to stop etc.
Its all very high stress energy. This was too - calm.


----------



## Anthonyx

paraquack said:


> OK, Anthonyx, I've read a lot of your posts and they seem to be nonsensical gibberish aimed strictly at starting a fuss. Damn, I can't believe what a work out my finger is getting on the ignore button.
> 
> So, I just found out the dead man had an outstanding warrant out for his arrest. Didn't hear what the warrant was for, hell could have been parking tickets. Taking off running was a real dumb thing to do and it started a chain of events that got him killed, the officer in jail for murder which will probably end up be capitol murder so he faces the death penalty. I can't condone or forgive the outright killing of the man. I can only think that either the officer managed to sneak thru the psychological testing and had a hair trigger. When the black man tried to run, fought with the officer, the officer went over the edge. Now one man is dead for no good reason and another will probably be facing a capitol murder charge. Does it matter who started it all? Not any more. So sorry for the black man's family. So sorry for the officer's family.


Sorry you're having such a rough time.

Why don't you try not reading my posts. They have my screen name at the top and you just skip to the next screen name that isn't spelled exactly the same.

I'm sure you'll feel much better in no time.


----------



## Dubyagee

IprepUprep said:


> I think he owed child support as well.
> On a side note - the SGT of the same department committed suicide sometime today (the 9th)
> I saw it on the news.
> 
> I watched the video - several times.
> I paused it - several times.
> I watched it in slow motion - several times.
> Yes. I see.
> I see taser wire, I see a taser behind an officer after a struggle.
> I see a hat fall, and a man flee.
> I see a calm officer pull his weapon, and fire seven shots without hesitation.
> Then, the final shot, and a man falling to the ground.
> A calm officer walks to fleeing man reporting shots fired - that has fallen to the ground.
> He is apprehended, hand cuffed - and not dead.
> I see same officer walking calmly back to area of where the hat and taser are.
> I see same officer drop hat, and then drop a taser while another officer is on scene.
> What I didn't see: flashes from the pistol. no smoke. no blood. no one screaming.
> Not even the videographer.
> I'm not one to start a conspiracy ...
> I just simply think - something is fishy here.
> To me - it seems rehearsed.
> Why would a different officer commit suicide after all this?
> Maybe that is the strangest of strange.
> Conquer and divide?
> If you do an image search on Walter - you find a fella from the 1800's that wrote poetry.
> With all our mass media online and facebook and any other social media thing - you'd think... you'd just think
> Walter's picture would have been out there - SOMEWHERE.
> Nothing - until... all this happened.
> Wake Up.
> 
> I've watched other online actual videos of people being shot. Police screaming at the top of their lungs to stop etc.
> Its all very high stress energy. This was too - calm.


What?


----------



## Kauboy

Dubyagee said:


> What?


He thinks it may have been a conspiracy to spark something else.
It is opinion, of course.
Some people can't accept that evil exists, and lashes out from time to time.
They must believe that there is a grand scheme at work instead of simple random acts of violence.
It's a coping mechanism.


----------



## Kauboy

paraquack said:


> OK, Anthonyx, I've read a lot of your posts and they seem to be nonsensical gibberish aimed strictly at starting a fuss. Damn, I can't believe what a work out my finger is getting on the ignore button.


Trolls should rightly be ignored.
No reason to put up with willful idiocy and pointless antagonism.


----------



## ekim

Kauboy said:


> Trolls should rightly be ignored.
> No reason to put up with willful idiocy and pointless antagonism.


Strickly my opinion, but some people should be banned for out right stupidity in their postings! But I'm sure many would say that about me too.


----------



## Slippy

ekim said:


> Strickly my opinion, but some people should be banned for out right stupidity in their postings! But I'm sure many would say that about me too.


I'm right there with you Mike!!!


----------



## SARGE7402

Diver said:


> The news I saw indicated the outstanding warrant was for unpaid child support. (Want to guess how much he will pay now?) There is also new dash cam footage. Why this wasn't reviewed before the citizen footage eludes me. However, it shows the guy take off running. No fight occurs.


First we don't know if it was or it wasn't. Also most states have a law enforcement officer's bill of rights and it usually has a part about the officer not being required to make a statement for x amount of time and it also allows him to seek PBA or FOP legal representation. It's possible that the department was processing the crime scene, had him and his weapons secured and may have downloaded the dash cam video at about the same time the civilian video surfaced. My guess is that part of the department or the state agency that may have done the investigation were still doing the canvas of the area to see if anybody witnessed the shooting.

Second ever ask how much the civilian got from the news agencies for the sale of that video?


----------



## ekim

SARGE7402 said:


> First we don't know if it was or it wasn't. Also most states have a law enforcement officer's bill of rights and it usually has a part about the officer not being required to make a statement for x amount of time and it also allows him to seek PBA or FOP legal representation. It's possible that the department was processing the crime scene, had him and his weapons secured and may have downloaded the dash cam video at about the same time the civilian video surfaced. My guess is that part of the department or the state agency that may have done the investigation were still doing the canvas of the area to see if anybody witnessed the shooting.
> 
> *Second ever ask how much the civilian got from the news agencies for the sale of that video?*


And that would make the video any less damming or true. The only time that would be a problem is if the guy was paid for his video and then the video was buried, altered to change the truth or destroyed, IMO.


----------



## Arklatex

More info including the dash cam footage. Apparently he owed over 18 grand in child support.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/09/us/south-carolina-police-shooting/


----------



## Diver

ekim said:


> Strickly my opinion, but some people should be banned for out right stupidity in their postings! But I'm sure many would say that about me too.


That has not been the practice here, for better or worse. Have a go at it if you think it is appropriate.


----------



## ekim

Diver said:


> That has not been the practice here, for better or worse. Have a go at it if you think it is appropriate.


I'm not a mod and it's just my opinion. And I did put myself in that group too for what some may consider stupid posts. I said all that I though needed to be said. Some here may even like the stupid posts, makes them feel good about themselves in some way. Yea, I'm an ass some times, so there you have it. And no, I've never report anyone for their posts, but felt like I should have a few times.


----------



## Arklatex

In case you missed it. More info including the dash cam.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/04/09/us/south-carolina-police-shooting/


----------



## ekim

Arklatex said:


> In case you missed it. More info including the dash cam.
> 
> South Carolina police shooting: Dash cam video released - CNN.com


I stand by my statement that the cop made a pre determend choice to stop the man running away, hence my claim of premeditated 1st degree murder.


----------



## Arklatex

Just wanted yall to see it. It was very stupid of the guy to run like that. The link said he had a bench warrant. Probably because he didn't show for court. He owed 18+ grand in back child support. That tells me he was a deadbeat dad. But he still did not need to be shot in the back.


----------



## Slippy

It appears that more video will be needed to fill the gap between the traffic stop and the shooting. I'm sure that software exists to find the missing footage if it was deleted. 

As long as these thugs continue to break the law, run around with outstanding warrants, fight with the police during routine traffic stops and resist/flee from arrest, bad things will most likely happen. 

As we know from recent past, facts tend to come out much later than sooner and the guilty often come out as innocent and the innocent often come out as guilty.


----------



## SARGE7402

South Carolina police shooting: Dash cam video released - CNN.com

IN THIS STORY there is a lot more info. there was an attempted arrest. there was a scuffle, the officer deployed his taser. it was not a good deployment (if you can hear it arcing both probes aren't in) . SLED is conducting the investigation and they'd already had major questions before the video surfaced.


----------



## Slippy

Arklatex said:


> Just wanted yall to see it. It was very stupid of the guy to run like that. The link said he had a bench warrant. Probably because he didn't show for court. He owed 18+ grand in back child support. That tells me he was a deadbeat dad. But he still did not need to be shot in the back.


I sort of disagree on your final point, he probably did deserve to get shot more than once in his life...and most likely narrowly avoided it ,was lucky or faster in his younger days...But his crime ridden disgraceful life surely contributed to his death. The sad thing about it is that by pro-creating and then abandoning his family then getting killed, he probably is guilty of creating another generation of thugs.

Time will tell.


----------



## Anthonyx

Kauboy said:


> Trolls should rightly be ignored.
> No reason to put up with willful idiocy and pointless antagonism.


Nah you're not looking for a fight are you, Shep?


----------



## bigwheel

Well done seem to have lost the thread about what yall are arguing about now. Will say it seems like the dash cam has calmed some of the first volley of leftist criticism about the poor soul just get shot for running from the cops. He had fought with the cop..struggled over the tazer and blah blah. Could not rate murder one even on TV. Instead of dropping the poor cop n the grease they should have done a normal type investigation to see what really went on. I would not like to be a cop nowadays.


----------



## ekim

bigwheel said:


> Well done seem to have lost the thread about what yall are arguing about now. Will say it seems like the dash cam has calmed some of the first volley of leftist criticism about the poor soul just get shot for running from the cops. He had fought with the cop..struggled over the tazer and blah blah. Could not rate murder one even on TV. Instead of dropping the poor cop n the grease they should have done a normal type investigation to see what really went on. I would not like to be a cop nowadays.


I missed the video showing the fight with the cop and the struggle for the tazor. Can you give us / me the link to this video, please. The dash cam video I saw didn't show any struggle, just the cop walking back to his vehicle and then the man running away.


----------



## bigwheel

You was probably looking at the cell phone movie taken by the meddlesome voyuer. The dash cam came out only yesterday and is all over Fox about each 30 secs or so. You much watch PMSNBC or the Clinton News Network..lol. 
South Carolina police shooting: Dash cam video released - CNN.com


----------



## Arklatex

That's the same link that has been posted multiple times today. No footage of any struggle.


----------



## Anthonyx

A police officer may not seize an unarmed, nondangerous suspect by shooting him dead...however...Where the officer has probable cause to believe that the suspect poses a threat of serious physical harm, either to the officer or to others, it is not constitutionally unreasonable to prevent escape by using deadly force.

—Justice Byron White, Tennessee v. Garner

Justifiable homicide


----------



## bigwheel

Sorry about that. Shoulda known the commie libtards would sabatouge the story. Try this link. 
WATCH: Dash Cam Shows Moments Leading Up to Walter Scott Shooting


----------



## ekim

bigwheel said:


> You was probably looking at the cell phone movie taken by the meddlesome voyuer. The dash cam came out only yesterday and is all over Fox about each 30 secs or so. You much watch PMSNBC or the Clinton News Network..lol.
> South Carolina police shooting: Dash cam video released - CNN.com


I watched the link you posted from CNN and it is so telling, now I understand where you are coming from..................
OH, that video that shows NO struggle and officer Slager walking back to his squad car and giving a false report about a fight, a struggle over the tazar and shots fired before the shoots were fired, as he set up his assination of a fleeing person that he proceeded to shoot 5 times in the back. Now I see where you are coming from, nail that black bastard, right. I'll go with 1st degree murder til you can fabricate some evidence to prove anything other than BS. Was the man guilty of driving with a broken tail light, yes, did he even know that there was a warrant for his arrest for not paying child support and would it have even mattered to Slager. No problem now, as his kids will have all the money they need thanks to Slager! And Slager's family will have squat. I wonder if the cop that committed suicide yesterday or today was involved in this BS shooting too? You need to come up with something more.


----------



## Anthonyx

Garner makes it clear - if the felon flees - aka "resisting arrest" - the probable cause judgement is the arresting officer's call.

Any struggle matters ZILCH.

Keep grasping at straws comrades.


----------



## bigwheel

Sounds like the Reverrenndd Sharpton is n root even though the deceased alleged perps family say dont come. Things should be a lot worse soon. Race pimps have to make a living too ya know?
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/cri...shot-dead-preparing-lawsuit-article-1.2179020


----------



## ekim

bigwheel said:


> Sorry about that. Shoulda known the commie libtards would sabatouge the story. Try this link.
> WATCH: Dash Cam Shows Moments Leading Up to Walter Scott Shooting


This one got edited too, but I like the shot where officer Slager is thrown over the BMW and his shoes fly off. Is he still in the hospital, do they expect him to live, cause Scott didn't live through the encounter. Very telling dash cam video though, it explains so much. I'd love to see the unedited version though. Why with all the compelling video did the police dept. fire Slager and arrest him on murder charges, or did they just do that to keep the blacks from protesting to much?


----------



## haydukeprepper

This a-hole made a snap decision that cost a man his life, and his 4 kids a father. What I dont get is, the guy was running like 3 miles an hour. Could have tackled the guy and cuffed him and avoided all this. Senseless.


----------



## bigwheel

Yes..there was surely some poor snap decisions made on this deal. And yes..the cop was jailed for 1st degree murder to placate the angry black liberals. Negligent homicide is the most serious charge which can legimately be prosecuted at the state level..now if Sharpton..Inman Obummer and Eric X of the DOJ get a turn..no telling what they could do to the poor dumb cop.


----------



## Anthonyx

If a-holes didn't try to run from cops they wouldn't get shot.


----------



## ekim

Anthonyx said:


> If a-holes didn't try to run from cops they wouldn't get shot.


You don't know that for sure, maybe it was the a-hole that did the shooting. If he had run after him, maybe he could have caught him and not have had to shoot him in the back, like a coward that he is. But I think you know that, but then you would be a good troll if you stopped and thought before you posted some things. Running is not a killing offense in this country, or it wasn't til the other day!


----------



## Mad Trapper

Anthonyx said:


> If a-holes didn't try to run from cops they wouldn't get shot.


If LE threw out the rotten apples the whole barrel would not stink. And sorry to say, most of those barrels do. I have smelled the stench.

What this man did in the past, no matter his present circumstance, did not deserve 8 shots, IN THE BACK.

If what has been presented in the media, is wrong or false, I am sorry.

To good honest LE, I am sorry if I have offended you. SOME of you have helped me when in dire need, others should be in prison for your crimes.


----------



## Anthonyx

ekim said:


> You don't know that for sure, maybe it was the a-hole that did the shooting. If he had run after him, maybe he could have caught him and not have had to shoot him in the back, like a coward that he is. But I think you know that, but then you would be a good troll if you stopped and thought before you posted some things. Running is not a killing offense in this country, or it wasn't til the other day!


What part of Justice White on Tennessee vs Garner went over your head?

If I need any lessons on being a good troll I'll check with you first.


----------



## ekim

Anthonyx said:


> What part of Justice White on Tennessee vs Garner went over your head?
> 
> If I need any lessons on being a good troll I'll check with you first.


The part of Scott posing at threat to any one as he ran away.


----------



## Anthonyx

Of course.

Nobody has anything to fear from fleeing felons.


----------



## Mad Trapper

Anthonyx said:


> Of course.
> 
> Nobody has anything to fear from fleeing felons.


or getting shot in the back


----------



## ekim

Mad Trapper said:


> or getting shot in the back


 5 times by a cop! At least he is a better shot than some of the cops in NYC and no bystanders were hit either.


----------



## Mad Trapper

ekim said:


> 5 times by a cop! At least he is a better shot than some of the cops in NYC and no bystanders were hit either.


I watched an officer take twice that many shots to euthanize a road hit deer at 2 feet. My Grandfather would have slapped me up for wasting venison and ammo.

P.S my property I took care of the deer, saved what I could, buried the rest.


----------



## bigwheel

Think a coupla more haters are fixing to meet Mr. Twit filter.


----------



## paraquack

Precipitate
verb (used with object), precipitated, precipitating.

to hasten the occurrence of; bring about prematurely, hastily, or suddenly:
to precipitate an international crisis.

The above definition is included just to make sure that some people (Anthonyx) don't misunderstand this post.
While I don't condone, or approve the shooting of Scott by the officer and find it abhorrent, Scott did precipitate 
his murder. If the man would have sat in car, allowed himself to be arrested for the real or imagine warrant for
non- payment of child support, he would be alive. At his age, compared to that of the officer, how far did he think 
he would get. I don't know what Scott did to freak the officer out or maybe it was "contempt of cop", but if Scott
had stayed in the car, two families would be a whole lot better off.


----------



## Diver

bigwheel said:


> Think a coupla more haters are fixing to meet Mr. Twit filter.


So?


----------



## bigwheel

Poor old geezer was probably on PCP or maybe bath salts. That is cheap..popular and makes folks act crazier than a sheet house rat. Still cant believe they didnt find any in the system of the Gentle Giant. He sure had the symptoms and the ceegars he stole are used to smoke it some way or another.


----------



## Anthonyx

I call it the ScrewLose factor.

They'll have pounds of cocaine or stolen guns or other contraband in the trunk - driving 90 in a 70 zone, with an expired tag, and broken turn-tag-stop lights, with a dozen outstanding warrants.


----------



## AquaHull

bigwheel said:


> Poor old geezer was probably on PCP or maybe bath salts. That is cheap..popular and makes folks act crazier than a sheet house rat. Still cant believe they didnt find any in the system of the Gentle Giant. He sure had the symptoms and the ceegars he stole are used to smoke it some way or another.


To put it BLUNT-ly


----------



## Slippy

Meanwhile, back in the southside of Chicago, or Newark, and Baltimore, Detroit, Atlanta, LA, Sacramento, Ferguson, Milwaukee and every other large city in the USA...black people are shooting and killing other black people and no one really cares. It doesn't make the nightly news, it doesn't make the Prepper Forum, its not on jesse jackson or al sharpton or msnbc's radar, yet it still happens. 

So the sanctimonious libtard socialists want to call racism because of this or Ferguson or Eric Garner? FUBAR people, FUBAR...


----------



## AquaHull

Black People shoot White Peoples in DeToilet and nothing is made of it.
Just say no to heading to "The Motor City".


----------



## Slippy

AquaHull said:


> Black People shoot White Peoples in DeToilet and nothing is made of it.
> Just say no to heading to "The Motor City".


Silly Aquahull my good friend,

You know perfectly well that it is OK for black folks to shoot white folks. White folk are privileged.


----------



## paraquack

So is shooting white folks the one privilege black folks have?


----------



## Anthonyx

FUBAR for sure.

Except the R now stands for Repair.


----------



## Slippy

paraquack said:


> So is shooting white folks the one privilege black folks have?


Seems the media doesn't care about and seems to be complicit with their silence via omission of race when a black person assaults a white person. When a white person assaults a black person, the media will certainly let the public know.

PEOPLE in the United States of America have the best opportunity to become as successful as they want and black people are given minority status, which comes with plenty of special privilege.

But then, you knew that Para and didn't need me to tell you. 

PS Diver is going to post something to attempt to counter this argument. But in the end, he will still be the same cop hater that he always has been. Very sad, pray for Diver.


----------



## Diver

Slippy said:


> Seems the media doesn't care about and seems to be complicit with their silence via omission of race when a black person assaults a white person. When a white person assaults a black person, the media will certainly let the public know.
> 
> PEOPLE in the United States of America have the best opportunity to become as successful as they want and black people are given minority status, which comes with plenty of special privilege.
> 
> But then, you knew that Para and didn't need me to tell you.


I don't agree. Lot's of stuff makes the news. This was in the news yesterday:

10 California deputies put on leave after video showed beating of suspect after horse chase | Fox News

I believe the victim is white in this one, albeit he is still alive.

This is my favorite article from today:

With new memoir, former NYPD boss who went to prison advocates reforms | Fox News

There is all kinds of stuff in the news if you just take an interest. Of course if you get your news only from what people choose to post on this forum you could get the impression that it is all about race.


----------



## SARGE7402

Slip is talking about no outrage in the black community or the major news outlets when they go to killing each other by the droves - like in Chicago. Or any major outrage when a black person kills a white one.

Lord you do have a one track agenda


----------



## Anthonyx

One of the finest men I have ever had the privilege of knowing was NYPD.

He was gunned down in the back by street trash for the crime of being a cop after serving his country with distinction.









Requiem in pace
Semper Fidelis

I'll scratch gravel with a cop hater anytime - and bring the gravel.


----------



## Diver

SARGE7402 said:


> Slip is talking about no outrage in the black community or the major news outlets when they go to killing each other by the droves - like in Chicago. Or any major outrage when a black person kills a white one.
> 
> Lord you do have a one track agenda


Seems to me there is plenty of outrage. It just isn't about what you'd like it to be about.


----------



## Anthonyx

Geez Slippy - tell us how you really feel :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## Mish

Ok!!! I cleaned that last bit up. I would like to suggest that you guys go take a walk and get some fresh air. =)
Cheers!!


----------



## paraquack

SARGE7402 said:


> Slip is talking about no outrage in the black community or the major news outlets when they go to killing each other by the droves - like in Chicago. Or any major outrage when a black person kills a white one.
> 
> Lord you do have a one track agenda


Chicago's homicide rate is down. BUT some sources say it is because they are now classifying obvious homicides as accidents or natural causes. Make Mayor Emmanuel look good for the election he just won.


----------



## Anthonyx

Here I use one of my rare likes on somebody and it gets kicked dang it.


----------



## Diver

Anthonyx said:


> Here I use one of my rare likes on somebody and it gets kicked dang it.


Oh, I'm sure you'll get another opportunity soon.


----------



## Mish

Boom!! This thread is done!!! Woot!! 
Please run a long and drink heavily!!


----------



## Mish

Ok, now it's closed!!! hehe


----------

